# Emigrating to Australia with Type I Diabetes



## jo89 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

My husband, myself and our 2 kids are desperate to emigrate to Australia.
However as my husband has Type I diabetes we are unsure whether this would be a definite 'No' as far as getting a visa. 
Has anyone got any advice or know of anyone with diabetes that has been successful in an application? 
Would be grateful for any replies.

Jo


----------



## diagonall (Jan 8, 2009)

Hiya, a friend of mine emigrated to Australia.
She has type 1 diabetes too.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 9, 2009)

Good luck with the emmigration, I hope you are happy in Australia. Do keep using these message boards and if the treatment is any good, I think I'll join you.


----------



## Corrine (Jan 9, 2009)

Or if you have room in your suitcase for another I'd be happy to come along anyway


----------



## Rubyloo (Jan 12, 2009)

*Going to Oz*



jo89 said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband, myself and our 2 kids are desperate to emigrate to Australia.
> However as my husband has Type I diabetes we are unsure whether this would be a definite 'No' as far as getting a visa.
> ...




Hi Jo,

We too are thinking of emigrating to Perth.  As far as I have found out so far, the Diabetes is not a problem as long as its controlled.  I think that they like your Hb1c to be 7 or under & no sugar in your urine when you have a medical.  You have also to take into account the cost of Insulin as in australia it isn't free!  I think you get needles free & reduced price testing stuff from the Australian Diabetes society.  
Where abouts in Australia were you thinking of?

Debs


----------

